# Hypnotherapy



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey everyone!

After some failed experiments with neuro/biofeedback to ease my stress and anxiety and thus my dp/dr, I went on another search for a potential cure without medication, or at least something to make things less worse.

Then my girlfriend came with the suggestion to look into hypnotherapy. She received hypnotherapy years ago to ease some phobias, she described it as extremely relaxing and it helped her alot with her fears so I decided to make an appointment with a psychologist who uses multiple sorts of therapies including hypnotherapy and EMDR.

I explained my issues to the therapist (burned out from excessive work related stress, along with lifelong general anxiety and panic attacks, worry about my IBS and finally dpdr)
Usually she lets people come by more often to talk before starting with therapy, but she wanted to start with the therapy next week! I'm glad that i'm being taken seriously.

I'd like to share my (hopefully) progress with you all in this topic.
I'm starting next thursday, wish me luck!


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes, I was always curious about this kind of treatment.


----------

